# Pakistan army Mujahid Force???



## pakomar

I have following question.
Is mujahid froce is part of pakistan army and if it is what is the recruitment procedure?

Can civilions can recruitt as an officer?


----------



## pakomar

answer my question


----------



## AzadPakistan

pakomar said:


> I have following question.
> Is mujahid froce is part of pakistan army and if it is what is the recruitment procedure?
> 
> Can civilions can recruitt as an officer?




If you mean they are hard working force for Pakistan freedom yes all the - pakistani army works to protect Pakistani freedom , and of its allies like China , the peace loving nation 

Yes of course all civilians all 70 million are part of this force - any more questions -


----------



## dabong1

Do you have to be a quran hafiz to get into to the mujahid force?


----------



## forcetrip

what is going on with this forum???


----------



## Spear

Well a spy suspected in a captain rank. Military intelligence should be concerned about this. Shouldn't they ???


----------



## pakomar

This picture is of Pakistan mujahid force in 23rd march Pakistan day.





Is this the branch of Pakistan army or not. Do I have to join mujahid force by passing issb or there is some other procedure. And also want to know to can I join it as an officer?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## SSGPA1

pakomar said:


> I have following question.
> Is mujahid froce is part of pakistan army and if it is what is the recruitment procedure?
> 
> Can civilions can recruitt as an officer?



No it is part of the National Guard. Here is a link:

Pakistan.Gov.pk - The Official Web Gateway to the Government of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ajpirzada

i didnt know if any such force exists. 
how does it work? can i be employed elsewhere (eg: outside the country) and be a part of this force? or is it a fulltime thing?


----------



## dabong1

ajpirzada said:


> i didnt know if any such force exists.
> how does it work? can i be employed elsewhere (eg: outside the country) and be a part of this force? or is it a fulltime thing?



It does exist as my two cousins are in it.
I met one of them on a recent trip and when i asked him why his face had turned black and his skin looked burned he told me he had come back from sachien......the only think i forgot to ask him was if there was some connection to being a quran hafiz as both my cousins are and joining the mujahid force.
I think its a full time time occupation but i stand to be corrected.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ajpirzada

dabong1 said:


> It does exist as my two cousins are in it.
> I met one of them on a recent trip and when i asked him why his face had turned black and his skin looked burned he told me he had come back from sachien......the only think i forgot to ask him was if there was some connection to being a quran hafiz as both my cousins are and joining the mujahid force.
> I think its a full time time occupation but i stand to be corrected.



this sounds lik a proper army...
y not simply join the army instead?


----------



## pakomar

Well according to my research on the internet. mujahid force act like a reserve force for Pakistan army. Still I am not sure

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

dabong1 said:


> It does exist as my two cousins are in it.
> I met one of them on a recent trip and when i asked him why his face had turned black and his skin looked burned he told me he had come back from sachien......the only think i forgot to ask him was if there was some connection to being a quran hafiz as both my cousins are and joining the mujahid force.
> I think its a full time time occupation but i stand to be corrected.



Sir can you help me by giving your cosines number or by asking them what the recruitment procedure is.


----------



## Xeric

Ok i found this thread late enough and i see many doubts in the air,b so let me help you out :
Mujahid force is a reserve force. They are like a 'helping' hands for the military. EVERYTHING about the Mujahid Force is available on the link provided by SSGPA http://www.pakistan.gov.pk/ministries/ContentInfo.jsp?MinID=6&cPath=59_283&ContentID=3755, so i will only like to add the following:

There are two kind of status for the Mujahid Force; 'Active' and 'Non-Active'.
The Active units are usually permanently deployed in Kashmir. by being Active i mean that the Active Mujahids are called for duty and they have to serve where ever they are sent. Confused? Ok, Mujhaids are not supposed to serve 24/7, they are only called when required. These Mujhaud Officers are having dual jobs. They are doctors, businessmen, shopkeepers, employees in private enterprises etc etc. This Mujahid thingy is their second job. The Army knows that they have another job at hand and the Army is in contact with their bosses.

There is a certain period every year that they have to become 'Active' i.e. they are called by the Army so that they can stay in the main stream. They are sent a letter to inform them that they are required, a copy of that letter is also sent to their civilian employees and they make sure that the are spared. These Mujahids are called for the following purposes:

1.) When required for some operation.

2.) When they are required to serve at the 'Active' Stations i.e Kashmir.

3.) To refresh their knowledge about military ops by joining in military exercises whenever they are conducted.

4.) To undergo various courses that the Army conducts. (these Mujahid Officers are also supposed to do 'all' the regular course that any other Army Officer has to undergo.)

They are paid only when they are 'Active' by any means i .e whether on operations, refreshers or courses.

Their service is only counted when they are 'Active', so dont be surprised if you find a 40 year old Captain

Reactions: Like Like:
16


----------



## dabong1

pakomar said:


> Sir can you help me by giving your cosines number or by asking them what the recruitment procedure is.



When i phone up pakistani next time i will get the details and pass them on to you.


----------



## dabong1

ajpirzada said:


> this sounds lik a proper army...
> y not simply join the army instead?



I was under the impression that the mujahid force where the "shock troops" on the frontline......they seem to be a reserve army from the links posted i have read.


----------



## fatman17

pakomar said:


> This picture is of Pakistan mujahid force in 23rd march Pakistan day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this the branch of Pakistan army or not. Do I have to join mujahid force by passing issb or there is some other procedure. And also want to know to *can I join it as an officer*?



join the army as an officer and if you cant cut the mustard in PA, then they will send you to command the mujahid force! sorry for being so candidly brutal!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

dabong1 said:


> I was under the impression that the mujahid force where the "shock troops" on the frontline......they seem to be a reserve army from the links posted i have read.



Well yes they are a reserve force, but are also employed actively. They are not 'classical' reserves as they are not only called during war but are employed of and on at various duties. They can be termed as reserves as they are not 'activated' round the clock, leaving few aside.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

xeric said:


> Well yes they are a reserve force, but are also employed actively. They are not 'classical' reserves as they are not only called during war but are employed of and on at various duties. They can be termed as reserves as they are not 'activated' round the clock, leaving few aside.



*Reserves
There is an army reserve of 500,000 whose members have a triennial attendance obligation to the age of 45. Refresher training is as adequate as can be expected of a three week period, but reserve service seems popular. The 180,000 strong National Guard would be useful in guarding vulnerable points. It consists of the Mujahid Force of 60,000, organized in battalions, some with light air defence capability. the Janbaz Force of 100,000, whose members are intended to serve close to their homes; and the National Cadet Corps in universities and colleges. these elements have some value in providing poorly trained but enthusiastic reinforcements for rear area units.*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fatman17

hey *xeric* were you *enigma749* in another life!?


----------



## Patriot

You are right Fatman17.He changed his username


----------



## Xeric

Patriot said:


> You are right Fatman17.He changed his username





fatman17 said:


> hey *xeric* were you *enigma749* in another life!?



You got that right
Thnx for remembering!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

So if I am not wrong men in Mujahid force can n t join SSG


----------



## Xeric

pakomar said:


> So if I am not wrong men in Mujahid force can n t join SSG



Yes you are _*not*_ wrong

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

pakomar said:


> So if I am not wrong men in Mujahid force can n t join SSG



good one!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## pakomar

xeric said:


> Yes you are _*not*_ wrong



Thank you sir for answering my questions.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dabong1

Why are the Mujahid Force serving in sachin......i thought that would be more for the full time armys job.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

dabong1 said:


> Why are the Mujahid Force serving in sachin......i thought that would be more for the full time armys job.



Are you sure that they are 'working' in Siachen?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## hammad.saeed

No, They are not serving in Siachen.. they are deployed in "Azad Kashmir" 
And few Units are serving in Cantt Area as well...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umairumairr

salam can anybody guide me about initial written test in pak mujahid force???
plz replyyyyyyy


----------



## Leader

thats new to me, what could be there possible number... I wonder !

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Battle Axe

On the same lines, there exist Jaguars and Janbaz battalions...


----------



## Leader

Battle Axe said:


> On the same lines, there exist Jaguars and Janbaz battalions...



janbaz is a 45 day course ? and purpose being?


----------



## Jango

and this is a 2009 thread, purpose being?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umairumairr

actually yesterday i received my calling notice from pakistan mujahid force for test....
6 sep z my test date and written physical and medical all test will be on 6 sep...
can anybody guide me which subjs i prepare 4 written test????
and also what will be in physical????
plzzzzzzzzzzzz replyyyyyyyyyyyyy......

---------- Post added at 02:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:02 PM ----------

actually yesterday i received my calling notice from pakistan mujahid force for test....
6 sep 2011 z my test date and written physical and medical all test will be on 6 sep...
can anybody guide me which subjs i prepare 4 written test????
and also what will be in physical????
plzzzzzzzzzzzz replyyyyyyyyyyyyy......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## umairumairr

plzzzzzzzz replyyyyyyyyyy.....


----------



## umairumairr

Imran Khan said:


>


actually yesterday i received my calling notice from pakistan mujahid force for test....
6 sep z my test date and written physical and medical all test will be on 6 sep...
can anybody guide me which subjs i prepare 4 written test????
and also what will be in physical????
plzzzzzzzzzzzz replyyyyyyyyyyyyy......

---------- Post added at 07:29 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:29 PM ----------




nuclearpak said:


> and this is a 2009 thread, purpose being?


actually yesterday i received my calling notice from pakistan mujahid force for test....
6 sep z my test date and written physical and medical all test will be on 6 sep...
can anybody guide me which subjs i prepare 4 written test????
and also what will be in physical????
plzzzzzzzzzzzz replyyyyyyyyyyyyy......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leader

ask *Xeric* he claims to be a serving military personnel, If he can be of any use.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## zavis2003

why is it only for the punjab domicile

any positive reason for it

are planners thinking about the pakhtoons sindis and balochs 

if not why what is the reason 

maybe nwfp people seems not credible to them but what about then those who are in the forces

some positive explanation required 

kids not allowed please!!


----------



## Don Jaguar

zavis2003 said:


> why is it only for the punjab domicile
> 
> any positive reason for it
> 
> are planners thinking about the pakhtoons sindis and balochs



Planners want punjabis to sacrifice their lives to save pakhtoons sindis and balochs from enemies!!! 

From a punjabi with love!!!


----------



## mitth

umairumairr said:


> plzzzzzzzz replyyyyyyyyyy.....


you are prepare the English,math and general Knowledge and IQ question..............
best of luck


----------



## umairumairr

my interview for pakistan mujahid force is on 15 sep2011 plz give me some tips... for commissioned officer...
thanxxxx

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Xeric

umairumairr said:


> my interview for pakistan mujahid force is on 15 sep2011 plz give me some tips... for commissioned officer...
> thanxxxx


May be this thread would help:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/members-club/21509-made-pma-4.html


----------



## talha_ghaffar

Yes gentleman its part of Pakistan Military. It is a regiment of Pakistan Army just like Punjab Regiment, Sind regiment. But the difference is that the individuals who are inducted into it they serve in only Kashmir and some selected cantonments.


----------



## talha_ghaffar

The reason is this is a territorial army. Mujahid force regiments are located in Kashmir, Punjab and Sind only. So the local individuals are being inducted for these regiments of respective provinces.

please where are jaguar battalions working??


----------



## talha_ghaffar

its purpose is to defend civil area in case of war and to prepare anti air craft fire plan along with border area. janbaz also part of Pakistan Military and they work under military rules.


----------



## Fieldmarshal

talha_ghaffar said:


> The reason is this is a territorial army. Mujahid force regiments are located in Kashmir, Punjab and Sind only. So the local individuals are being inducted for these regiments of respective provinces.
> 
> please where are jaguar battalions working??



mujahid force battalions only serves in kashmir and no where else in Pakistan and that too in forward areas on the border with india.


----------



## fatman17

mujahid force is like 'reserves' who are called up during emergencies.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## talha_ghaffar

Fieldmarshal said:


> mujahid force battalions only serves in kashmir and no where else in Pakistan and that too in forward areas on the border with india.



marshal, mujahid force regiments are also working in punjab and sind. These battalions are also located in cantonments like pano aqil cantt, malir cantt sialkot cantt and lahore cantt also.


----------



## talha_ghaffar

Yes its regiment of pakistan army and a civilian whos age under 30 and 12th standers pass can apply for officer. If he inducted would get rank of 2nd lieutenant.


----------



## justmasat

what is the procedure for joining Pakistan Army Mujahid Force? please give me answer and tell me the information about this that how i can join Pak mujahid forces.because i want to join it.thanks.Ali irfan


----------



## L.T IBRAR

can i join to mujahid force as regular commission officer?


----------



## L.T IBRAR

please tell me that how to apply in mujahid force as regular commission officer
like age limits , height , qualification , marks percentage ,
i n azad kashmir bhimber are many officers on regular commission so i also want to join mujahid force. 
tell me


----------



## L.T IBRAR

please tell me that how to apply in mujahid force as regular commission officer
like age limits , height , qualification , marks percentage ,
i n azad kashmir bhimber are many officers on regular commission so i also want to join mujahid force.
tell me


----------



## shah1234

Hi, I just want to know that is medical procedure for MUJAHID force is same like ISSB ? I mean we must take off our clothes in front of medical officer as well same like ISSB ?


----------



## Irfan Baloch

shah1234 said:


> Hi, I just want to know that is medical procedure for MUJAHID force is same like ISSB ? I mean we must take off our clothes in front of medical officer as well same like ISSB ?



yes in short the medical procedure is the same
Mujahid force is made up of part time civilians and is our second line defence force , more like reserves. the recruitment procedure is not as strict as the regular force but one has to be medically fit.


they are trained with the regular forces and come under their direct command as well.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

L.T IBRAR said:


> please tell me that how to apply in mujahid force as regular commission officer
> like age limits , height , qualification , marks percentage ,
> i n azad kashmir bhimber are many officers on regular commission so i also want to join mujahid force.
> tell me



better check out your local National guards station office. the NG HQ is in Muzafarabad and Mujahid force and NCC comes under it.
not sure under the current security conditions how welcoming they will be to let you in for information but you have to check around and tell that you want to be recruited to get the information.



Fieldmarshal said:


> mujahid force battalions only serves in kashmir and no where else in Pakistan and that too in forward areas on the border with india.



they are also sourced in Sialkot as far as I know.
its true they are found much in AK. with their Brigade HQ in Muzaffarabad.
while my father's service in an independent Artillery brigade, they had a mujahid force battalion as well.


----------



## talha_ghaffar

SSGPA1 said:


> No it is part of the National Guard. Here is a link:
> 
> Pakistan.Gov.pk - The Official Web Gateway to the Government of Pakistan


Dear, Pakistan National Guards is not a separate body from Pakistan Army. Remember always that National Guard is Army and all branches working under it also ARMY.



pakomar said:


> I have following question.
> Is mujahid froce is part of pakistan army and if it is what is the recruitment procedure?
> 
> Can civilions can recruitt as an officer?


Yes it part of Pakistan Army. Officers of Mujahid Force Regiment are inducted directly into it.


----------



## viper46

can any body tell me what is the maximum rank a mujahid can go???


----------



## Rashid Mahmood

Here is a sample of an ad for enrolment in Mujahid Force:
(This is old advertisement, but the requirements are always the same)


----------



## Xracer

Rashid Mahmood said:


> Here is a sample of an ad for enrolment in Mujahid Force:
> (This is old advertisement, but the requirements are always the same)



uffffffffffffffffffffffffffff Truth Never Hides


----------



## Khaqan Humayun

*Mujahid and Janbz are the part of Pakistan Army National Guard. *


----------



## ayna

aoa. can i ask u guys a simple question? issb ka koi link hai with mujahid force? 
nd kia mujahid frce k liay elhda say tst dena prta hai?


----------



## Xeric

ayna said:


> aoa. can i ask u guys a simple question? issb ka koi link hai with mujahid force?
> nd kia mujahid frce k liay elhda say tst dena prta hai?


They have a seperate system for recruitment, and they dont induct women.


----------



## Selous

viper46 said:


> can any body tell me what is the maximum rank a mujahid can go???


Janat ul Firdaws!

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## ZeusMK

The situation has been changed completely after this Advert.





bhaiooooooon i need expert advise on this one.
the situation is that i have applied for it by going all the way from Karachi to Hyderabad physically and now i have to depart again at 5AM in the middle of the night.

i have applied in it because i am a bit over age it is almost like the ISSB.

i need expert advise on this one.!

this is not like the previous ones with temporary commission and 2 months thingy. this is permanent commission as officer starting from 2nd LT just like ISSB. 

this is the usual advert. this is not like one above^. you can see the difference






if someone knows about the real internal information please let me know. it's very very vital for me.


----------



## Xeric

ZeusMK said:


> The situation has been changed completely after this Advert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhaiooooooon i need expert advise on this one.
> the situation is that i have applied for it by going all the way from Karachi to Hyderabad physically and now i have to depart again at 5AM in the middle of the night.
> 
> i have applied in it because i am a bit over age it is almost like the ISSB.
> 
> i need expert advise on this one.!
> 
> this is not like the previous ones with temporary commission and 2 months thingy. this is permanent commission as officer starting from 2nd LT just like ISSB.
> 
> this is the usual advert. this is not like one above^. you can see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if someone knows about the real internal information please let me know. it's very very vital for me.


What do you want ask? Be specific.


----------



## Viper0011.

pakomar said:


> I have following question.
> *Is mujahid froce is part of pakistan army* and if it is what is the recruitment procedure?
> *
> Can civilions can recruitt as an officer? *



This is based on US and Israel's model. This force is similar to the National Guard in the US. They are active and passive, can have careers but have to go through certain trainings every year and limited deployments. When a conflict arises, as the need comes, they can go fully active, they may be doing it the US way also, which is State based, like Texas has its own Guards, Kansas can have its own Guards (deployed or stationed within a state), and can help that state with any catastrophic situation immediately due to their closer geographical station.

It makes sense for a country with a lot of conflicts, like in Pakistan's case, its ongoing war on terror and operations on many fronts. Having trained soldiers working on their main jobs or businesses provides more trained soldiers when the country needs them. 

Good model and will provide some relief to already stretched too thin PA. This model in peacetime becomes cost effective as you don't have a huge full time army just sitting around. This model should be deployed to all services in Pakistan.


----------



## Zarvan

ZeusMK said:


> The situation has been changed completely after this Advert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bhaiooooooon i need expert advise on this one.
> the situation is that i have applied for it by going all the way from Karachi to Hyderabad physically and now i have to depart again at 5AM in the middle of the night.
> 
> i have applied in it because i am a bit over age it is almost like the ISSB.
> 
> i need expert advise on this one.!
> 
> this is not like the previous ones with temporary commission and 2 months thingy. this is permanent commission as officer starting from 2nd LT just like ISSB.
> 
> this is the usual advert. this is not like one above^. you can see the difference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> if someone knows about the real internal information please let me know. it's very very vital for me.


Any idea How many are they ?


----------



## ZeusMK

Bunch of bulshit drama set up in the hyderabad army selection center opp to CMH.
the first test was *3.25KM Run in 9 minutes*!!!!
while the ISSB prescribes;


> *PHYSICAL STANDARDS*
> *MINIMUM HEIGHT* - 5'.4" (162.5cm)
> *PHYSICAL FITNESS*. The candidates will have to qualify the following physical standards at the time of preliminary selection:-
> *1.6 KM Run - 7.5 Minutes*
> Push Ups - 15 repetitions in 2 Minutes
> Sit Ups - 15 repetitions in 2 Minutes
> Chin Ups - 3 repetitions in 2 Minutes
> Ditch Crossing - 7'.4" x 7'.4" with a depth of 4'



from the ISSB prescribed standard it should be of at least 15 Minutes. They only gave 9 minutes in which 20% passed by way of cheating (sitting at 2 round instead of 3).

that is a total and utter disaster.

They did not take any other test of intelligence.
they gave priority to the monkey run.
super disappointed.
i completed the 3.25KM course in about 9 min and 20 seconds with extreme struggle.

way to go, some genius thought of a method to shed and screen out about all of the crowd. Although i would have appreciated that too if it was based on intelligence, but this one was based on running like a robot.

GO ON... RUN FOR YOUR LIFE!!!!...

Not sure what type of specimens was ISSB looking for Mujahid Officers. The runners or the intellectual fighters


----------



## SipahSalar

The OP is probably gone. I know the mujahid force pretty well. I think you are talking about "jaanbaaz" force actually. Anyone can apply for jaanbaaz teams. They are activated once a year. You are given a rank and pay of officers upto captain i think. But you are only given pay during the time you are active. Which is only during training and exercise time, or during war time.

They fall under the command of National Guard which is a branch of PA. So yes, under Pakistan Army.


----------



## Wolfhound

SipahSalar said:


> The OP is probably gone. I know the mujahid force pretty well. I think you are talking about "jaanbaaz" force actually. Anyone can apply for jaanbaaz teams. They are activated once a year. You are given a rank and pay of officers upto captain i think. But you are only given pay during the time you are active. Which is only during training and exercise time, or during war time.
> 
> They fall under the command of National Guard which is a branch of PA. So yes, under Pakistan Army.


They fall directly under the command of PA, the units C.O is usually one of P.As and all higher posts are also filled by them


----------

